# Is this the end of South Africa



## DoubleD (11/2/15)

I was reading this article and came across this comment from some fellow named 'Peter' and felt it needed a share...so i did  

http://www.thetruthaboutsouthafrica.org/south-africa/the-end-of-south-africa/

"
Peter |  February 9, 2015 at 6:54 pm | Reply


That is quietly accurate however the New South African State wouldn’t work because of a couple of things. Firstly it is racism all over again which is not what the majority of us want. We’re now of a generation that doesn’t want segregation, we had nothing to do with what our parents parents did yet we feel the stirring of its revenge. It’s no longer Black and White to us but civilised and uncivilised. Where do we draw the line between ‘previously disadvantaged’ and ‘currently incompetent’? The ANC have starved this Country of its fairytale future. Education, or lack of, is the biggest problem in our Country. If the majority of our population wasn’t illiterate and uneducated South Africa would thrive on the International stage. Our performances in Economics and Sports would give deserved credit to the resources and professionals of this Country. Yet they’re moulded, moulded in a troublesome tribal tradition. Unable to gather the facts and make educated decisions about what ultimately would benefit themselves. The majority of Black people in this Country are followers, followers of lies. They feed off their leaders empty promises because hope has become the air they breathe. They’re bribed at polling stations and it’s seen as charity and not corruption. If they were able to do simple mathematics they would calculate the cost of corruption and use plain sense to realise how that impacts them directly. The thirst to fill their own pockets has corrupted just about every upswept corner of our dirty government and it’s municipalities and Nationalised Company’s. I sit writing this without power. Our once World class National energy supplier Eskom has not maintained our grid since the ANC took over. Power Stations are feeling the load and the entire infrastructure is a mess. We are now getting warnings about water problems and this danger to our basic living needs is ever-increasing and ever noticeable. Our leaders fill these followers with resent for us white ‘settlers’. Going as far back as blaming Jan Van Riebeeck (discovered South Africa from a Western point of view) for all the problems South Africa currently faces. What an opt out. Our apparent president jacob zuma denies and has denied every accusation he’s been accused of from Rape to Incompetence to Theft to dishonesty to Corruption to Hate Speech to Being a Useless individual! But they listen… We get robbed of our possessions to feed his desperate people. We fit a film on our car’s windows to prevent them from breaking the glass and stealing whatever they want while we’re stationary at a robot (traffic light). Our houses are walled and fitted with security systems to protect us from the same people who’s taxes we pay. zuma, in a time where housing is a huge problem, even spent Millions of our tax money on a housing project… his families housing project and that’s no grammatical error! He is publicly ridiculed in our media yet the ignorance protects him. Our resources are being sold to the Chinese because they pay! Our wildlife is being pillaged to extinction because greed is turning blind eyes. Yet fat cat ANC parties will run tabs into the millions and pay their corrupt police off when they drive home drunk. It’s pathetic and we’re helpless.

The other reason the New South Africa wouldn’t work is because ‘they’ wouldn’t allow it. The DA is the opposing party to the ANC and they run the Western Cape. It is the only province the ANC doesn’t rule and the only province that works. Despite the rest of the Country falling apart the ANC’s #1 goal for the next election is to ‘aquire’ the Western Cape!

What a beautiful Country we have, We need a young educated leader at our helm someone who isn’t scorned by apparteheit, someone who genuinely cares for all of us as humans and encourages us to accept our differences and not resent them or pretend they’re not there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (11/2/15)

thank you for sharing , but I refuse to feel 'helpless' ...

Racism has been around for centuries , how do we make it 'work' ? By realizing our cultural differences and moving on.... and educating those who still feel oppressed , it starts with YOU. How many worker class black people do you come in contact with every day ? The security guard opening the boom gate for you , the vendor peddling his wares at a robot , the cleaner at your work ....

Think about it , if you can convince ONE , just one ANC supporter (and I am talking long term here , plant the seed of self awareness , give it water every week or so come election time really give it some water) to NOT vote ANC let's see the numbers here .... 

All I see in this is one person belittling the current powers that be , and not coming up with solutions ... no offence to OP 

We are all too quick to complain , yet we are not coming up with solutions , however small they might seem to be.

So , what are YOU going to do to make our beautiful land not fall prey to corruption , incompetence and blaming apartheid ? 

Think about it , the more we try to change , the less we change ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (11/2/15)

To be honest this is a very bleak outlook and scary at the same time. But considering how many friends of different color I have today compared to 5 years ago, I refuse to believe that hope is lost. As a country we are getting closer and i am sure time will heal. I wasn't around to see apartheid first hand... Actually I was but i was to young to understand what it was. I never support nor did i want that crap system. I am also sure millions other feel the same I do. And as an Afrikaans speaking person, I do get hurt when I am called a settler or an immigrant but then I think of the names other where called in the past and i think to myself that it could have been worse. 

I love my country and I love my countryman. I believe that we will make it out of this mess. We as South Africans just need to start learning from the past instead of using it as an excuse. Once that mentality has changed SA will be the best country in the world

RSA F#$@ YEAH!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (11/2/15)

reading the last few paragraphs of the original link posted , I am intrigued at the thought of 'rebellion' .... 

not the proverbial thought of 'let's accost against the government' and blow shit up , but the thought of a sovereign state , not bound by governmental law , but fuelled by prosperity and the ideology of commerce leads me to believe that I need to pack my things up and move to the North Coast  

for a lack of absolute hypocrisy on my previous post , I do believe we are doomed , ponder my thoughts : 

A failing infrastructure , and we are not only talking sanitary services , but a total break down of basic services (water , power etc).
Looting will ensue , fuelled by genocide ... to the extent of basic living and the anarchy that comes with that , look at Zimbabwe ... 

NOTHING , and I mean NOTHING will prepare us for what is coming .... 

Anyone that has travelled up in Africa can attest to this , no infrastructure , big shopping malls will become spaza shops , proverbial government will cease to exist it will just be a democracy without the glamour my brothers .... 

Let's look at Africa , show me one monumental structure (besides the Pyramids , those were aliens) that was ever built , every African state that was colonized back in the day is STILL piggy backing on that infrastructure (besides Ethiopia they were never colonized , there is nothing .... not even running water) , and even that infrastructure is failing .... 

So , I ask you again , what are YOU going to do to ensure your children's future .... I for one am saving every penny I have (barring the vape budget ) to send my daughter overseas one day to have a better life ....

Ons oud krygers gaan maar bly in die land wat ons lief , my hart my land my bloed ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/2/15)

This is the point I saw in the main article and peter's comment. Its not who is and who isnt racist, its whats actually happening here to our country. 
But ya, my brain is 'off' for the night so wont be adding to much of my opinion right now.




Daniel said:


> reading the last few paragraphs of the original link posted , I am intrigued at the thought of 'rebellion' ....
> 
> not the proverbial thought of 'let's accost against the government' and blow shit up , but the thought of a sovereign state , not bound by governmental law , but fuelled by prosperity and the ideology of commerce leads me to believe that I need to pack my things up and move to the North Coast
> 
> ...


----------

